# CCL Surgery: Questions



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

So Nubs had a minor tear of his CCL back in Feb, the vet couldn't feel it so we did 6 weeks of R&R then started working again, strengthening his knees up to the point where he was no longer limping for a good 3 months. A few weeks ago I let him do a Lure course for fun, and he tore the CCL again, doing it.

So Nubs has a mostly torn CCL (not a complete tear) and I'm in the process of doing my research on the surgery. Someone pointed me to this site: Dog Knee and Leg Injury, Canine Cruciate Ligament Recovery, TPLO Surgery, CCL Injury Diagnosis, Dog Knee Brace Information which has answered a TON of my questions, but I still have many more.

If your dog has had CCL surgery what did you end up having done? How did he/she recover? If you did sports, how did your dog do going back to it?

Then there post care. There a local vet office that offers water treadmills and swimming in a pool for aftercare, and I'm thinking about doing this when he's fully healed. I'm wondering if anyone has done this type of physical therapy (or any physical therapy) with your dog and how did it work out?

I'm very nervous about all of this, and since Nubs is my first dog, I want to make sure I'm doing the best I can for him. He's just too active of a dog to mess his knee up on, and I honestly don't think he'd be happy living the life of a couch dog. I don't think I can live with him having to be a couch dog. I'd end up in the hospital for going crazy...


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

update? i'm dealing with the same thing... how did you decide to treat the knee and how did it turn out?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

My boy Kane just recently had a TPLO surgery on his knee on the 31st of August. He's in recovery right now.

Here are my posts about my decision to do surgery (and choosing between the TPLO and TTA), how is recovery is going and some pictures.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39146-kane-has-partially-torn-cruciate-ligament.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39445-kane-surgery-update.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39577-kane-surgery-update.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/39643-kanes-cone-shame-pics.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/39759-kane-donut-dog-pics.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/39864-kane-his-bitenot-collar-you-thought-donut-bad.html

I'm very glad I went through with the surgery. Kane is still preferring to toe-touch his surgery leg when he stands, and is still limping when he walks, but it's better than before the surgery when he would put NO weight on the leg and was hopping around on 3 legs.

If you have any questions, let me know! Good luck with your dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

We have a facility near us who has an indoor pool just for dogs and is used for this type of rehabilitation. I havent had a adog who needed that surgery or rehabilitation like that but from what I have heard from the techs that work there they see a really good progress in the ones who use that tool vs the ones who arent doing it. If you can utilize the pool I sure would. It helps alot of people who are recovering from different surgerys my grams used the pool in her physio whenshe was recovering from knee surgery , helped her build the muscle back upwithout putting alot of strain onher knee itself. I can only imagine it would offer the same benefits in dogs as well.
Best of luck hope everything goes smooth for him,keep us all posted.


----------



## bangimoshi (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I've been doing tons of research and reading online, but I'm still not sure what the best thing to do is. Here's an interesting article, if others are interested:

Dogs face epidemic of knee-ligament injuries Pittsburgh Dog News

My dog has partially torn the ccl ligaments in both legs. Because they are only partially torn I have been hopeful that he can recover with out surgery, but he continues to re-injure. I'm also looking into some of the custom stiffle braces to help support the knee externally to allow it to heal. They are not cheap, but if they could allow him to heal without surgery they would be worth it.

http://www.animaloandp.com/assets/pdf/pet_ortho_brace-white_paper.pdf

OrthoPets: Orthotic Brace or Prosthetic Device for Dog or Animal, including Stifle, Hock, Carpus, Elbow, Knee, Wrist, Ankle, or Paw

Anyone have any experience with this?? or with the different types of surgery?


----------

